# Anyone brought a car here not owned for 6 months in UK ???



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Please let me know if there is a way around this ???lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Please let me know if there is a way around this ???lane:


I don't think this rule counts anymore. I know of people who have bought cars and brought them over immediately. I think as long as it is registered in your name you can bring it.
Do check to be sure though.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I don't think this rule counts anymore. I know of people who have bought cars and brought them over immediately. I think as long as it is registered in your name you can bring it.
> Do check to be sure though.


Funnily enough I have spoken to a number of people who said they have brought in cars without owning them for 6 months and I wondered if the rule had changed

Where would I check for sure :juggle:


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, i brought a car over 3 weeks ago that i just brought in the uk, it wasnt in my name, so you just need a sales invoice and the v5, also because its not in your name, if your not going duty free you have to pay the fee's within 2 weeks, so its put in to your name.

Feel free to contact me if you would like further details

Beth






philly said:


> Funnily enough I have spoken to a number of people who said they have brought in cars without owning them for 6 months and I wondered if the rule had changed
> 
> Where would I check for sure :juggle:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks very much thats great news !!!


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Beth&Dell said:


> Hi, i brought a car over 3 weeks ago that i just brought in the uk, it wasnt in my name, so you just need a sales invoice and the v5, also because its not in your name, if your not going duty free you have to pay the fee's within 2 weeks, so its put in to your name.
> 
> Feel free to contact me if you would like further details
> 
> Beth


Hi ... I am planning to bring my car to Cyprus (Ayia Napa) for 6 months, you mention you drove from UK yourself could you be so kind as to give me general directions.

I have been informed I could drive to Italy .. catch a Ferrie to Athens ... then another Ferrie to Limassol .... Anyadvice would be gratefully received.

best regards

Bob


----------

